# 6D: reversing the communicate with this battery setting?



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a non-Canon battery as a backup for my 6D. It's about 6 weeks old and other than not properly communicating its charge level, has previously worked fine in the camera. 

Last week while on a family vacation and changing batteries late at night- I accidently selected the (paraphrasing) "ignore this battery?" prompt. Poof. The camera no longer plays nice with that specific battery. 

I've been through the manual and can't find a way to reverse this setting. Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 26, 2013)

*edit*
Sorry, possibly bad information the first time- could just be a charging issue...


----------



## yellowkamper (May 6, 2013)

Lots of comments about this after upgrading to firmware 1.2.1.
I have it on one of my battery's in a 5D3. was working ok until I put firmware 1.2.1 on it


----------



## wellfedCanuck (May 6, 2013)

I didn't do enough trouble-shooting to nail down that this was indeed what was happening and now the battery is gone. It may have been a very inconveniently-timed charge depletion and with no way to display the battery's current charge I did not eliminate that possibility.

The replacement, a Digipower, won't even charge in the Canon charger so I took the plunge and purchased the Digipower charger. (One charger travels with me, the other stays at home, I like redundancy.)  I don't have the intestinal fortitude/unlimited hobby funds to intentionally select the Cancel option on the replacement battery.


----------



## Fleetie (May 9, 2013)

It makes me smile, all these rich people with expensive 5D3 cameras who don't want to pay for Canon batteries.


----------



## Ewinter (May 9, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> It makes me smile, all these rich people with expensive 5D3 cameras who don't want to pay for Canon batteries.


^ Because the £30 difference between a perfectly good 3rd party battery and the canon SRP on 5 batteries is the difference between me getting my 40mm STM or not. And I have 7 batteries, so that's nearly a 50mm 1.4 I've saved up by not buying the canon batteries


----------



## wellfedCanuck (May 10, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> It makes me smile, all these rich people with expensive 5D3 cameras who don't want to pay for Canon batteries.


Not fair, dude. 

First of all -it's a 6D, not a 5D3. And, everything adds up: lenses, tripod, backpacks, camera, accessories- it's not an unlimited well. Further to that- mortgages on two properties, 3 teenage kids getting ready for university, and, (not trying to elicit sympathy, just explaining budget constraints)- other expensive hobbies. 

If I can (intelligently) save ten bucks- I'll do it. I'd rather give that 10 bucks to the Heart & Stroke lady than to Canon, especially when there's a perception (rightly or wrongly) that Canon's attempting to extort their customers through proprietary technology.


----------

